# 6 month old hitting head above his ear?



## doublesnap (Sep 11, 2006)

For the past 2 days, my 6 month old has been hitting the left side of his head above the ear. He doesn't tug at his ear or hit the other side, it's always left hand hitting the left side. It's always the same spot, right above his left ear.

He doesn't cry or seem in distress and it only happens 3 or 4 times a day but now that it's happening consistently I'm wondering if I should be worried.

TIA mamas!


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't be of any help but I have to sub to this thread....Kailey has been doing this (except on the right side) since she was about that age, she does it daily, she's had her ears checked numerous times, no infection...
Hugs sweetie!!


----------



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

My five month old does this. Usually when he's nursing and really over-tired. I'm pretty sure that when ds does it, it is because he's exhausted and frantically sucking.


----------



## momma_monkey (Mar 26, 2007)

my lo did this for a little bit, but it has now turned into him petting his head







it is super sweet to watch him nurse and rub his own head.


----------



## OllieMama (Jun 5, 2007)

my ds (4 mos) does something similar, but more of a hit and then raking motion toward his face. like the pp, my guy does it when he is overtired and/or fighting sleep.

That said, could it be teething related? Teething babies tend to mess with their ear area b/c the discomfort in their mouths radiates up the jaw toward the ears. 6 mos would be a reasonable age for that. Seems like teething pain could be annoying enough for him to investigate or respond to in that fashion without being bad enough yet to make him cry a lot or be terribly uncomfortable.

But even if it's not teething, I don't think two days is long enough to be *too* concerned about. It could easily just be that he's doing a bit of exploring, and finds that entertaining for the time being. Seems like kids are always finding some weird new thing to do, at least until it's not interesting anymore. Try not to worry!


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

My babe kinda does this. I don't always pay attention to what side, I think he does both sides. He doesn't really hit his head, sometimes he tugs on his hair there or rubs it. I have my DH check him (dh is a chiro) to see if there is an ear issue... sometimes it is just 'cause he's tired.


----------



## Irish (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm so happy that I saw this thread!

DD has been doing this for a couple of weeks when overtired and my wonderful DH wanted me to have her 'checked out'....


----------



## cpop (May 3, 2006)

My ds does this when he's really sleepy as well.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

yep, another vote for tired. as soon as i pick him up to soothe him to sleep by nursing or rocking, it turns into petting his head or gently tugging his ear as he sucks his thumb (or my boob!) to sleep.


----------



## Jude Rose (Jul 7, 2006)

both boys do it when tired or sometimes when nursing. i started giving them a silky fabric or my finger to grab during the nursing episodes and that has helped a lot.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

My little one does this sometimes too. I think she's fighting sleep - trying desperately to keep herself awake, even if it means pulling her own hair and smacking herself in the head.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

My son also does it when he is tired. Starting as fiddling with the ear, and then changed to sort of "scratching/hitting" his head behind the ear. Like PPs he also does it only on one side and his ears have been checked and are totally fine...


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Another vote for tired. My DS has been doing this for a few months now. He takes his right hand (back hand) above or behind his ear and starts to rub or flick his wrist back and forth. he only does this when he's very tired or nursing in the evening. He also rubs his eyes with both hands when he gets very tired. Both activities started around the same time,


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

My DD has started it too, at 3.5 months. I was concerned at first, because she *did* have an ear infection that we were fighting, but it turned into just a regular, sleepy behavior. I usually grab her hand and have her hold my thumb. That's her sleepy-cue. She does it when I'm rocking her, as well. If she holds my thumb, she's comforted.







:


----------



## doublesnap (Sep 11, 2006)

It does always happen when he's tired or fighting sleep, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't anything more serious. Thanks so much mamas! I'm so surprised it doesn't hurt him as hard as he hits himself sometimes!

This is why I love MDC


----------



## swampwitch (Jul 24, 2006)

I am so glad you posted this b/c my ds (9 mos) has been doing this a lot lately. His top teeth are trying to come in. He only does it when he is nursing to sleep. My chiro showed me some head massages to do and how to read his cues about how much/fast or how much pressure to use. So I end up giving him a head massage...but the hair pulling is new and had me a little concerned. Of course, with the last teeth he didn't have enough hair to grab a hold of.


----------



## myra_mcgray (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree this is a tired things but babies will do this because they are teething or because they found these goofy things on the sides of their heads. Our ped. said that in under a year it is not a reliable indication of ear infection. I would say if fever develops and if baby cries when you lay him on is back maybe get checked for ear infection but for most ear infections they will clear up on their own in the time it would take for antibiotics to clear it up.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

DD (6 mos) does this when tired also.


----------

